# Brennprobs uner win 2000



## webchillr (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo Luete,
ich habe ein kleines problem...
und zwar kann ich unter windoof 2000 mit nero keine cd mehr brennen.nach 2 minuten sagt er dann "underrum buffer" und wirft mir die cd wieder raus. an was könnte das den liegen?

Cya Sascha


----------



## DaKing (29. Mai 2002)

Von so einem Problem habe ich auch schon gehört. Dass muss allerdings nicht unbedingt an Windows 2000 liegen. Hast du zufällig an oder in  deinem Gehäuse rumgebastelt?


----------



## Zorck (29. Mai 2002)

Was soll denn das mit dem Gehäuse zu tun haben??

Wie sieht es aus, wenn du erst ein Image erstells und das dann brennst. Passiert das dann auch?
Vielleicht sind die Treiber von Win2k nicht optimal für deinen Brenner. Hast du da mal was probiert?


----------



## webchillr (30. Mai 2002)

hmm. ne das habe ich noch nicht probiert. der witz aber ist, das es die ganze zeit unter windows xp ging.da lief er einwandfrei. nur beim 2000er kommt jetzt der fehler.


----------



## Freaky (30. Mai 2002)

ja...


welchen brenner haste denn ???
welche nero version ???
wie ist die hardware aufteilung ???


gruß
freaky


----------



## Nanaki (30. Mai 2002)

des liegt glaub ich mal den aspi treiber von windows 2000. Hab des selbe problem. Wo es treiberupdates gibt weiss ich leider auch net.


----------



## webchillr (30. Mai 2002)

hm ja hast du diese aspi treiber? mein brenner ist ein mastshita CD-R CW-7582

wäre super wenn einer von euch diese treiber hätte

Mfg Sascha


----------



## Nanaki (2. Juni 2002)

schau mal auf http://www.treiber.de vielleicht findesch ja des richtige


----------



## Nanaki (8. Juni 2002)

hab mich jetzt zwar länger nicht mehr gemeldet, aber ich hab jetzt die treiber gefunden 
einfach auf http://www.adaptec.com die aspi treiber für win2k runterladen.


----------

